# CENTRINO + SPEEDSTEP +  funny code = 600Mhz CPU!!

## gen03

just realised that I have not got speedstep working yet, I updated my kernel according to 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=248572&highlight=modprobe+speedstepcentrino

but I got the following error when I tried to modprob the module

```
 modprobe speedstep_centrino

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

I don't get it, please help

this is the part in my dmesg

```
speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_register_driver

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_frequency_table_target

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_unregister_driver

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_frequency_table_get_attr

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_unregister_performance

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_notify_transition

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_gov_performance

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_freq_attr_scaling_available_freqs

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_frequency_table_cpuinfo

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_frequency_table_put_attr

speedstep_centrino: Unknown symbol cpufreq_frequency_table_verify

```

Last edited by gen03 on Fri Dec 10, 2004 8:56 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gen03

this is what my /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko, no wonder it has unknown symbols, any ideas why this happens?

also the funny thing is after I configed the Kernel, my CPU(1.7Ghz) is running at 600Mhz happily and consistantly.... :Shocked: 

```
^?ELF^A^A^A^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^A^@^C^@^A^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^^

V^@^@^@^@^@^@4^@^@^@^@^@(^@^U^@^R^@^@^@^@^@^@^@$^Oi

^^A^@^^U^@^@^@^@^t^G^

B^L^u^G1^t&^@^

^@^@1^x^Dt^O^

;^Lt^KB^|^Du1

^D^D^t&^@^$^@^@<6>speedstep-centrino: found "%s": max frequency: %dkHz

^@^@^@^@<6>speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "%s":

^@^@^@<6>speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

^@^@^@<7>Invalid control/status registers

^@^@^@^@<7>P%u has larger frequency than P0, skipping

^@^@<7>Different control and status values

^@<6>speedstep-centrino: couldn't enable Enhanced SpeedStep

^@^@<6>speedstep-centrino: found unsupported CPU with Enhanced SpeedStep: send /proc/cpuinfo to Jeremy Fitzhard$^@<7>Invalid encoded frequency

^@<7>Zero core frequency

^@<7>No P-States

^@^@^@^@^@...
```

this is my cpuinfo:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 598.222

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

```

----------

## shane

It sounds like you have installed the module, but are still using a version of the kernel without CPU frequency scaling support. Make sure you have installed a kernel that matches the module and boot from that.

----------

## gen03

 *shane wrote:*   

> Make sure you have installed a kernel that matches the module and boot from that.

 

I am new to Linux, could you please be more specific? some codes will be helpful

wait: I already installed 2.6.9-r6, shouldn't this support centrino-speedstep???

thanks !!

----------

## mrv

 *gen03 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wait: I already installed 2.6.9-r6, shouldn't this support centrino-speedstep???
> 
> thanks !!

 

It supports, but in this case the freq-scaling is probably not enabled in the kernel configuration. Go to /usr/src/linux and make menuconfig. There should be something like Power Saving -> Frequency Scaling.

 -mrv-

----------

## KePSuX

This is the important part of my 2.6.9 kernel menuconfig.

```

Power management options (ACPI, APM) --->

[*] Power Management support

[ ] Power Management Debug Support

[*] Software Suspend (EXPERIMENTAL)

Power management options (ACPI, APM) ---> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support --->

[*] ACPI Support

[*] Sleep States (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*> AC Adapter

<*> Battery

<*> Button

<*> Fan

<*> Processor

<*> Thermal Zone

(0) Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year

Power management options (ACPI, APM) ---> CPU Frequency scaling --->

[*] CPU Frequency scaling

<*> /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)

Default CPUFreq governor (performance)

<*> 'powersave' governor

<M> 'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

<*> CPU frequency table helpers

<M> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

[*] Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

----------

## brodo

can you try out with a more recent kernel, please? 2.6.9-r6 already should support centrino speedstepping, however it fails in some occasions. re-emerge [or genkernel] the most recent 2.6. kernel you can find, [2.6.10-rc2 or later would be cool], reboot, and post the dmesg if the error continues to appear, please.

----------

## gen03

thank you for all your replies  :Very Happy:   a newbie question though:

will I have to configure eveything whole again, if I  emerge the lastest kernel?? I seem to have spent a lot of time setting up my old kernel for it to work with many other hardware, if I do have to start whole again, what should I do to copy the old kernel config settings to the new kernel??

[edit]alright, I found a guide here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=35323

will upgead my kernel, and let you guys know what happens, cheers!

----------

## gen03

a silly question:

how do I re-emerge 2.6.10-rc2, when I run 'emerge -Dup world', I don't see 2.6.10-rc2 kernel in the list??

thanks!!

my current kernel is cofigured exatcly as yours, KepSux

----------

